# Army/faction question/thoughts



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Are the Khorne Bloodbound a new army in themselves, or are they a new part of warriors of chaos as a whole? I only ask because they have new units all together, not just "marked warriors/marauders/chosen etc".

Or will each god be given a separate army of mortals?
Or perhaps a combined monogod list like the recent 40k khorne codex but combining beasts mortals AND daemons?

I'm hoping they are part of warriors of chaos as a whole, and that proper marks return in the rules. I know that "allies" are more flexible now, but it'd be good to have all four gods in a list.

What do you think well have and what do you hope for?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos, Mortal, and Khorne are separate traits, so I suspect Bloodbound will function as part of the greater Chaos Mortals of Power (coming soon to Nickelodeon).


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah having had a longer think I'm thinking chaos mortals as a whole, and they'll be units that fall under the umbrella.
I think the term bloodbound is just a name, in the same way that the korgorath is just that, but with a funky name for the sale of narrative in the starter set.
The wrath mongers/reapers being the chosen of khorne support this in theory, that rather than marked unmarked units, there will just be god specific units like these.


----------

